

Macrophobia - gnosis
http://a-nickels-worth.blogspot.com/2007/08/macrophobia.html

======
futuremint
With great power comes great responsibility. No, really! That's not just a
cliche.

Macros are like guns. See gun ownership debates...

~~~
Roritharr
Macros don't kill readability, bad coders do.

------
j_baker
I really don't think macros are much different than any other API. The only
difference is that it's an API that affects the language itself, and thus the
stakes are higher. If you design the API well, then it makes code _so much_
easier to read than if you didn't use a macro. If you design the API poorly,
then it makes it much more difficult to read than if you didn't use a macro.

Thus, I think a lot of it boils down to risk aversion.

